# [Alsa] buggy_irq problemático (abierto)

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas a todos:

Tras un montón de tiempo me he vuelto a meter en este foro y lo peor es que es por una causa mala. Vereis, yo había leído no sé donde que para los pobrecillos que tenemos una intel8x0 que se aburre y lanza interrupciones cuando le da, podíamos usar el flag buggy_irq.

Todo esto gracias un bonito howto quedaba muy sencillo y claro, yo voy a intentar explicarlo:

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /proc/interrupts
> 
>            CPU0       CPU1
> 
>   0:    1177714          0   IO-APIC-edge      timer
> ...

  <- no fueron totalmente seguidos pero casi casi. Sin escuchar _NADA_ de música.

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/modules.d/sound
> 
> options snd-intel8x0 index=0 id=i810 buggy_irq=1
> 
> 

 

 *Quote:*   

> # cat /etc/modules.d/alsa
> 
> # --- BEGIN: Generated by ALSACONF, do not edit. ---
> 
> # --- ALSACONF version 1.0.14rc1 ---
> ...

 

Más información que he conseguido gracias a un script (http://bulletproof.servebeer.com/alsa/files/alsa-info.sh):

 *Quote:*   

> Kernel Version
> 
> --------------
> 
> 2.6.19-gentoo-r5
> ...

 

Sé que en este foro hay gentecilla que sabe bastante. Bueno, pues como yo ya me he aburrido de buscar en google (llevaba desde las 00 o algo antes), pido ayuda.

Un saludo

Palmax

PD: Tantos IRQs tumban a linux en cosa de horas :'(

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Sólo quería dejar constancia que probando con el alsa-driver me pasa lo mismo. Creo que intentaré enmascarar la última versión para tener sonido y 3D mientras que algún gurú pudiera echarnos un capote.

Gracias por leer esto  :Smile: 

Un saludo

Palmax

PD: Lástima que no tenga memoria, sino me acordaría de donde encontré lo del buggy_irq

PPD: Creo que quizás ferdy sabría algo de esto <- que sabe de ¡tó! jejeje

----------

## pacho2

Lee el dmesg con cuidado, a veces aparece alguna recomendación para arrancar (algún parámetro que podría serte de utilidad)

Saludos

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

Creía que lo indiqué antes, pero de todas formas lo vuelvo a indicar. Antes de molestaros a vosotros, he leido un poquito por google, en la documentación de linux, ... vamos que me he dejado como 2 o 3 horas.

Un ejemplo de un "primo hermano" de mi problema sería http://www.phoronix.net/forums/showthread.php?p=1464 o bien http://vivaolinux.com.br/artigos/verArtigo.php?codigo=5758

Cabe resaltar que yo uso fglrx y que todo esto pasa cuando pongo 3D y alsa a la vez. Pero el culpable es el intel8x0, prueba de ello es que antes me funcionaba el PC correctamente con el buggy_irq (hace cosa de 1 semana).

Un saludo

Palmax

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Buenas

He probado que en radeon, también sucede => el problema es cuando le pongo glx, dri y drm (aunque no tiene porque . Alguien quizás me pudiera ayudar sabiendo esto. También he intentado con los últimos alsa-driver (los ~x86).

Os pongo aquí un poco más de información (aunque no sé si es algo útil):

 *Quote:*   

> $ glxinfo
> 
> name of display: :0.0
> 
> display: :0  screen: 0
> ...

 

Gracias al dmesg consigo además esto:

 *Quote:*   

> ...
> 
> ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:1f.5[B] -> GSI 17 (level, low) -> IRQ 19
> 
> PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64
> ...

 

Un saludo y gracias por el interés en mi fallo.

Palmax

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Un ejemplo de que con "los r300" también me sucede es que con un dmesg sale:

 *Quote:*   

> agpgart: Found an AGP 3.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.
> 
> agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode
> 
> agpgart: Putting AGP V3 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode
> ...

 

Y luego volcando /proc/interrupts:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> $ cat /proc/interrupts
> 
>            CPU0       CPU1
> ...

 

Como veis ya llevaba un tiempo encendido el PC, pero el ritmo de interrupción es _BRUTAL_ y al final se me cuelga linux

Hasta luego

Palmax

----------

## pacho2

Prueba a preguntarlo en los foros en inglés (o en francés) para que lo vea más gente :-/

Saludos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Intenta usar 

```
sys-apps/irqbalance
```

 hace ya algun tiempo me frustre con una intel como esa a la que le encantaba jorobarme todos los irq, inclusive bloqueando algunas veces la red y otras cosas que ahora no recuerdo. Utilizando esta aplicación y agregando al grub algo como 

```
acpi=noirq
```

 ó algo asi "Debes leer un poco alrespecto" se solucionaron los problemas.

Por lo antes mencionado te dire que la dichosa aun funciona desde hace un par de años y no he vuelto a tener problemas.

----------

## Palmax Maverick

Gracias a Eleazar algo he avanzado, pero mirando entre el dmesg me salen unos bonitos errores (a continuación). Además, no puedo irme a terminal y luego Xs porque no me vuelve a pintar bien las Xs.

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> NET: Registered protocol family 16
> 
> ACPI: bus type pci registered
> ...

 

No tengo ni idea que información os puedo facilitar para que me eches una mano.

Gracias por todo

Palmax

----------

